# Treadmill training



## KalaMama (Nov 20, 2009)

passion4poodles said:


> I need to get Kiara on the treadmill for exercise, has anyone done this? how hard is it to train them to walk on the treadmill? Any advise? She has gotten a little hefty in the past few months, and I know it is my fault. I have been giving her the same amount of food I as I did before we moved to HI and now we have a WAY smaller yard so she is not getting as much exercise by running after squirrels and rabbits or having play dates with my neighbors dog.


Yes, I walk mine on the treadmill often. Kala I started when she was young, but I have started a 1 year dog just recently. Start REALLY slow. Tie her off to the handbar(no choke chain and make it easy for you to get loose if needed). You can walk with them on the treadmill or put both feet on either side of the speedbar thingy. For the first few tries she will probably not like it, but once she understands that putting one foot in front of the other makes it easy, then it is all down hill from there. I can just say Kala get on and she will. She doesn't even have to have a lead anymore. I wouldn't say she loves it, but she is willing to do it.


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

Thanks, what about bribing with treats??? I know it is counter productive when I want her to LOOSE weight LOL! But she is VERY food driven. I am going to try tonight!


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

Bribe with treats... it doesn't take too long- i always stand them on it- get comfortable with that- then start it with them on it.. I loop the lead over the handlebar until they are solid and once they are solid then i tie it off. 

Make sure your treadmill is long enough too- if it's shorter it can cause back issus on big dogs


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

Thank you NeVer, mine is a full sized treadmill and I actually got her on it for a 10 min walk today! She did really well! I am going to try for a linger walk tomorrow and just work her up to 30-45 min walk. I have bad back problems and really can not take her on that long of walks without suffering for it, so the treadmill will be her exercise from here on out.


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

I have been putting Finnegan on the tereadmill since he was about 3-4 months old. We live in Ontario and sometimes in the winter we just can' go out for walks because of snow or extreme cold. the first couple of times I had to go on it with him, but now he is a pro. Oh, as long as I stand on the side of it! LOL! I guess he thins we are both walking then!


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

LOL! That is what Kiara did! She stayed on with no problem so long as I was on the side lol! She kept looking at me like "why are your legs not moving" LOL!


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

so funny! Finnegan will stay on for 50 minutes now, so it is really great in bad weather. I have a tv near the treadmill, so I just stand beside him and watch TV. LOL!

it sure is a great option for exercise for them though.


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

I got her to do 30 min tonight, I think I am going to keep it at that for like a week then bump her up to 45 and keep it at that. She did well even with me away from her! I am so proud of her, she is willing to do just about anything as long as it pleases me!


----------

